# Going to buy first smoker, a couple questions.....



## river251 (Apr 10, 2020)

I just can't stand not having good briskett so I'm going to buy a smoker, and have a couple questions. Well, three actually. I'd really appreciate your help.

1. I was going to get a Weber Bullet vertical smoker, but after research am leaning toward an offset.  Is this a good move? Do you recommend an Oklahoma Joe Highland?

2. Should I get a reverse flow smoker? Do I need one?

3. I mostly will cook for myself. These seem way to big for cooking a small brisket. Is that an issue?

THANK YOU, THANK YOU !!


----------



## fivetricks (Apr 10, 2020)

1. First question you need to ask yourself is how much do I like to tend a fire?

I always like to recommend electric smokers to first-timers. That's just my recommendation. That way the temperature takes care of itself and you can just worry about the flavor.

2. No you do not need a reverse flow. I suppose you could start with a reverse flow if you wanted to, but just being right out of the gate like you are I would not say it is a need. If you are dead set on buying an offset smoker, then I probably would just go ahead and get the reverse flow now and get used to it. It has many advantages to a traditional offset. there are some tuning plates and things like that that you have to get used to but it's no worse than any other unit I should think

3. This is a funny one. Are they entirely too big for your purposes? Absolutely. Is it more than you need? Absolutely not lol.

Again I would recommend an electric for your specific needs. They can manage the temps for you plus they are small enough that you can cook for just one on there and not have to go through a big pomp and circumstance just to make a nice dinner for yourself.


----------



## river251 (Apr 10, 2020)

Thanks so much fivetricks.  

Electric?  Is there a fire?  I see pretty cheap masterbuilts at walmart, but isn't a smoker supposed to be about a fire?

With the Oklahoma Joe's, I don't have to stand by the smoker all day to I?  My thinking was I can look in on it every 2 or 3 hours. Not true? 

Again, thank you.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 10, 2020)

I agree with how much work you are willing to do to keep temp steady.  It's an art and a science.  Smaller fires are harder to keep steady, because the coal pile needs a critical mass to stay lit and steady.

I use a pellet smoker as a compromise between wood and electric.  It has the ease of maintaining temps like an electric, but it uses the wood pellets for heat and smoke, so you get that character too.

Pellet smokers are somewhat known for low smoke intensity.  I use an additional tube smoker (packed with pellets) similar to this one to compensate:








						A-MAZE-N 12 in. Smoker Tube AZACC001240085 - The Home Depot
					

GET FIRED UP about Wood Smoke Flavor. The A-MAZE-N Smoker turns ANY grill into a BBQ Smoker. Use it in charcoal, propane, or electric grills, or add it to any smoker for that extra smoke flavor. Perfect



					www.homedepot.com
				




I generally liked my electric, except I never got good crispy chicken/turkey skin in it.  Moving to pellets totally fixed that and I get better smoke rings than I did with the electric, too.

Anyways, that's another input for you.


----------



## phatbac (Apr 11, 2020)

A small offset does require a piece of wood every 30-45 minutes a bigger on even more often but there is several factors in that like size of fire temp and wind and elevation etc. There is a step learning curve on an off set and a learning curve in making bbq so starting with an offset is an uphill climb.

A Weber smokey mountain is a wonderful smoker to start and with and makes great bbq. heck people use them in competitions.  You can set one of those an for get for several hours and if you move up later to a PID controller then you can go even longer with better temp control.  a WSM gives you a good smokey flavor with charcoal as heat and wood chunks for flavor. with a WSM 22.5 you can get two briskets or 4 butts on it at once so it has some size versatility. For at around $400 or less if you move down in size you wont break the bank with still buying a name brand quality smoker.

I have had 3 offsets and about to buy a fourth but i still love my WSM and highly recommend it. ESP for a beginner. Just my $.02

Happy Smoking,
phatbac(Aaron)


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Apr 11, 2020)

I agree with fivetricks. For a first time smoker I’d go with electric. This way you can focus on the recipes and not have to worry about temp and fire control. Just set the temp and add the chips. It’s basically an oven with a metal box for wood chips above the heating element to create smoke. Get a cheap masterbuilt


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 11, 2020)

I started with a offset, was nice to use but as mentioned ya sort of have to babysit them and I just don't have the time, then I got mes30 with the amnps tray puts out great 
bbq and basically set and forget, but with all smokers don't turn your back on them to long, then I got a pit boss pellet grill,smoker with the amnps tube, works great. So basically I use the mes and pellet smoker anymore, haven't used the offset in a couple years now. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 11, 2020)

You can't go wrong with a WSM or a MB 560. Stay away from a offset if you are just starting out, you say you want to do brisket and will have to stay awake and tend the fire a good 16-20 hours. RAY


----------



## schlotz (Apr 11, 2020)

The one thing you need to be aware of is that the electrics (Masterbuilt) as designed require being fed chips and that's usually on a frequent basis i.e. every 1-2 hours.  Many here have gone instead to using a tray from Amazen with pellets for the smoke generation leaving the heating element with the sole duty of providing the heat.  The tray can provide upwards of 8-10 hours of smoke depending on how full it's loaded.  If you are going to be a long term smoker for many years I would suggest bypassing the electric and go straight to one of the top brands thus saving the intermediate expense by then having to repurchase.  A number here are very satisfied with Rec-Tech. Personally, with a fair amount of research, I chose MAK, and it proved the research was right (at least for me).


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Apr 11, 2020)

I second the vote for a Pellet Grill. There are quite a few varieties out there at different price points. I have been a big advocate of Camp Chef.  I have owned 2 of their DLX 24's one with sear box/wifi controller, and one bone stock.  Both of them preformed great. steady temps with little to no work on my part. plenty of cooking space for bigger cooks, but  a great size for cooking for 1-2 people as well.  Plus it can double as a grill for cooking burgers, chicken, hotdogs, etc. It might not grill as well as a regular gas grill or charcoal, but it does the job well.  and like 

 bdawg
 mentioned in his post an amazn smoke tube will add a nice supplement of smoke to your food if you dont think there is enough smoke flavor from just the pellets.  There is also the Camp Chef DLX 24 SG which allows you to move a louvered drip pang to open up direct access to the fire which would allow you to grill more like a traditional grill over open fire instead of indirect grilling with the non louvered drip pan like on the plain DLX24. 



			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/camp-chef-smokepro-deluxe-pellet-grill-and-smoker-16ccfusmkprdlxpllcfp/16ccfusmkprdlxpllcfp?sku=16450893&camp=CSE:DSG_92700040964082411_pla_pla-506414627490&gclid=CjwKCAjw1cX0BRBmEiwAy9tKHnrG_AQKtwcrhSkcJt1-qro4tO1fZnVTqlASgNFHRI81w00yh05OVhoCNWsQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
		




			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/camp-chef-smokepro-bbq-sear-box-16ccfusmkprbbqsrbcfp/16ccfusmkprbbqsrbcfp?enteredSearchTerm=sear%20box
		




			https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p/camp-chef-slide-and-grill-24-pellet-grill-18ccfu24bttrplltxcfp/18ccfu24bttrplltxcfp


----------



## PAS (Apr 11, 2020)

One point about using an electric, it needs to be protected from the rain and snow!  I have an MES30 and like it!  Pretty much hassel free but I do use the A-MAZ-N pellet tray.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Apr 11, 2020)

There are better electrics than Masterbuilt.  Smokin-It has great electrics that you smoke with chunk woods.   You only use 3-6 oz of wood per smoke.  Shut the door, turn the heat on, set your remote thermometer to measure meat temp and wait for the temp to hit.  Great smoke flavor and good bark on all my ribs and butts.  
The Smokin-It does cost more than MB, but I own both and will not give up my Smokin-It #3.  Recently bought a #1 (smallest model) to take camping and also am getting their cold smoke attachment so I can do cheese easily.
I have a MES 30 with mailbox mod that I used for cheese and bacon, but with the #1 I won't have to use it anymore.
I will say the MB is a cost effective way to get started with electrics, and the mailbox mod for using a A-Maz-N tray to get smoke works well.  The tray can give you 8-10 hours of smoke.  So no adding chips every 30-40 min like the stock MES.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2020)

What is your budget ?


----------



## wbf610 (Apr 11, 2020)

The WSM is a good smoker, that is relatively easy to figure out and run.  I’d say keep it on the short list.  One thing to keep in mind is fuel availability.  If you have an endless supply of wood,  the offset might be for you.  If you don’t, you’ll have to purchase it, which can get pricey depending on your location and source.  Charcoal for  the wsm can be purchased relatively cheaply in most any store.


----------



## gary s (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm an RF guy for about 8 years.  If you go with an offset make sure it is well built. Don't get one made of thin metal if you want it to last. In saying that you can get an inexpensive thinner one that will last a while, that way you can see if that's what you like. You do have to add splits every so often on stick burners, but I never minded doing that. Lots of smokers out there, and all types. 

Gary


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm an old off set stick burner but as others have said it's not set and forget.  They like attention and are a good excuse for drinking beer or other adult beverages over long periods of time during the daylight on the weekends.

I've known people who use and like electric smokers but I have no knowledge of them. 

Another vote for a WSM (22" version).  With a little practice and work they are about as set and forget as you can have.  They have a small footprint too.  There are other nice small footprint charcoal cookers that perform well but they are pricey and can have a lead time to consider.

Next up the list is the new Masterbuilt 560 that is getting good reviews.  I want one but think I want a pellet grill first.  There are other gravity feed units but they are pricey and lead times can come into play too.  The cheapest of these better competitors is $1300 from Academy Sports.

Next I'd recommend a pellet grill but they are larger too and there are so many picking one is a chore unto itself.

Lastly is the offset stickburner.  If you ever get one of these you want a good sized unit built of at least 1/4" thick steel.  Contrary to a statement above the small ones are a PITA to maintain a good burn and the larger, heavier units are the way to go.  The larger, heavier ones  maintain temps much better and for longer periods of time but that still means you feed them in time units measured in minutes and not hours.  Good ones also have lengthy lead times.  ETA - I forgot to mention you need space to store your wood pile and a reliable source for cooking wood.  Smaller home sized offsets don't normally do well with the fireplace/wood stove sized firewood that's more commonly available.  That's part of the reason bigger units are easier to use.


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

phatbac said:


> A small offset does require a piece of wood every 30-45 minutes a bigger on even more often but there is several factors in that like size of fire temp and wind and elevation etc. There is a step learning curve on an off set and a learning curve in making bbq so starting with an offset is an uphill climb.
> 
> A Weber smokey mountain is a wonderful smoker to start and with and makes great bbq. heck people use them in competitions.  You can set one of those an for get for several hours and if you move up later to a PID controller then you can go even longer with better temp control.  a WSM gives you a good smokey flavor with charcoal as heat and wood chunks for flavor. with a WSM 22.5 you can get two briskets or 4 butts on it at once so it has some size versatility. For at around $400 or less if you move down in size you wont break the bank with still buying a name brand quality smoker.
> 
> ...




Aaron, WSM is what I have wanted for a long time. It's just recently that I started researching and set my mind on an offset. But thanks to you guys I know that that just is not going to work out for me because of the attention it takes. I just picked up my WSM 18" at Lowe's, and while I was there I ordered the pavers and picnic table for my patio. I'm really excited and can't wait to start learning how to cook brisket. The salt lick in Austin is the best brisket in the world for my money. I will try to make it that good. I will use the controller you talk about, which one do you recommend?

I did this largely on your information, so thanks a lot, now I'm your BBQ godson. I'm sure I'll have more questions for you guys in the future. Thank you all so much for your help. Thank goodness for this forum, it got me back on track. Be well!


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> You can't go wrong with a WSM or a MB 560. Stay away from a offset if you are just starting out, you say you want to do brisket and will have to stay awake and tend the fire a good 16-20 hours. RAY


Thank you sir. I have followed your advice!


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

wbf610 said:


> The WSM is a good smoker, that is relatively easy to figure out and run.  I’d say keep it on the short list.  One thing to keep in mind is fuel availability.  If you have an endless supply of wood,  the offset might be for you.  If you don’t, you’ll have to purchase it, which can get pricey depending on your location and source.  Charcoal for  the wsm can be purchased relatively cheaply in most any store.


Just bought it and I'm on the way home from Lowe's. Just seems like a great choice with so many recommendations and suggestions that you can go a few hours without constant attention. Thank you.


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

1MoreFord said:


> I'm an old off set stick burner but as others have said it's not set and forget.  They like attention and are a good excuse for drinking beer or other adult beverages over long periods of time during the daylight on the weekends.
> 
> I've known people who use and like electric smokers but I have no knowledge of them.
> 
> ...


Well, thanks to your vote and others, the WSM has just been elected! Can you tell I'm excited? I've really been waiting for this for years.


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

Everyone, this is a great forum and has been a great help to me. The pellet smokers seem like a really smart idea for me. The WSM I just bought is half the price. I spent the rest to make a nice patio for cooking and eating brisket. Maybe a rib or two and the occasional chicken too. Maybe there will be a pellet smoker in my future.

I will think of you all and the great help I got when I'm munching on yummy brisket.


----------



## wbf610 (Apr 11, 2020)

river251 said:


> Just bought it and I'm on the way home from Lowe's. Just seems like a great choice with so many recommendations and suggestions that you can go a few hours without constant attention. Thank you.


That wsm will run a long time on a full load of coal.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Apr 11, 2020)

Good choice.

Most likely you'll find you want others later so you will have choices.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 11, 2020)

river251 said:


> I will think of you all and the great help I got when I'm munching on yummy brisket.


maybe ya should invite us all down for some of your brisket, just to make sure it's good.


----------



## river251 (Apr 11, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> maybe ya should invite us all down for some of your brisket, just to make sure it's good.





Now that's a great idea......


----------



## phatbac (Apr 11, 2020)

river251 said:


> Aaron, WSM is what I have wanted for a long time. It's just recently that I started researching and set my mind on an offset. But thanks to you guys I know that that just is not going to work out for me because of the attention it takes. I just picked up my WSM 18" at Lowe's, and while I was there I ordered the pavers and picnic table for my patio. I'm really excited and can't wait to start learning how to cook brisket. The salt lick in Austin is the best brisket in the world for my money. I will try to make it that good. I will use the controller you talk about, which one do you recommend?
> 
> I did this largely on your information, so thanks a lot, now I'm your BBQ godson. I'm sure I'll have more questions for you guys in the future. Thank you all so much for your help. Thank goodness for this forum, it got me back on track. Be well!


I'm honored i think...
try a bbq guru or digiq or cyberq all avail from amazon and have reviews on here. i never use one and you may want to  start without one.

 Get a good therm...DO NOT use the thermometer on the WSM it is not accurate. first buy a a good therm with probes (preferably from a smf sponsor) I have a thermapro but there are others.  Your WSM should have a rubber port on the side towards the top for probes. put one through to put in the meat and the other stick in there so it is in the air not touching anything else and you can monitor your temps of the meat and smoker from across the house.  most you can set alarms etc on them too. 
Share your pics of your smokes and feel free ot PM me with any quetions and we can swap emails if you want.
Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 11, 2020)

Congrats River! Now where are pictures of the first smoke?


----------



## river251 (Apr 12, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> Congrats River! Now where are pictures of the first smoke?



Coming eventually :-)


----------

